# Anyone deposited SA weeks for points?



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi everyone! I own two red weeks at Lowveld Lodge (standard resort) and one blue week at La Lucia Sands (RID).

I plan to potentially buy into a points program or resort and then convert/deposit my South African weeks as points, in order to come up with a large number of points for deposit.

The three weeks that I own have filled my need for about 10 years of taking my kids (when they were toddlers) in the off-season to overbuilt places like Kissimmee, Florida, but now I want to go to harder-to-get destinations, and also to travel in peak season sometime (e.g., March Break).

Anyway, I'd like to hear from any other owners of South African resorts who have executed a savvy strategy to get into the points system and deposit their SA weeks as points. Please give me some advice about how to do this and get the best value.

I'm interested in learning as to whether or not South African weeks can be deposited into points in the same way as North American resorts, or if there are special or unique requirements. I'd also like to figure out how many points my SA weeks would be worth in the RCI system.

Thanks in advance for your thoughtful replies. (Note: More details is better than less!)


----------



## tim (Nov 10, 2007)

To do Points for Deposit (PFD), you first need to own a points resort and have a RCI points account.  If you don't own a points resort, you then have the added expense of buying another timeshare and then paying the annual fee for the RCI points account (you get for "free" a RCI weeks account with the points account).  I bought a low amount of points at a resort with a low annual MF just to get into RCI points.  I primarily use PFD to get points into my account.  There is no difference in doing PFD with a SA timeshare vs. one in the US.  You simply get your assigned week and call RCI points to do the PFD.  RCI will charge you a $26 transaction fee.  It takes about 1 to 2 weeks for the points to show up in your account.  The amount of points you get for your week (whether SA or not) depends on the size of the unit and whether it is gold or silver crown or neither.  My SA week gets me 39500 points.  RCI publishes a grid that lists how many points you would get.  THe points grid is on TUG at the Points Discussion area.  It is a very simple process to do PFD.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Done It Twice So Far.*

As it happens, discussion of this very topic is going on right now elsewhere on TUG-BBS. 

Click here to get in on that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, let's keep chatting at the thread over there. But I'd like to hear from Tim about whether he's pleased with what he can see and get using points instead of weeks.


----------



## ehollin (Nov 11, 2007)

*Points for deposit results*

I entered the points system in the way described--bought a low cost, low mf points resort, and did points for deposit with my SA weeks.

Last year got into a points resort in St. Maarten in March.  This year, going to Aruba for a week beginning 12/29; both prime times.

The key is making your points reservation as soon as it opens up--10 months in advance.

So far I am very satisfied with this plan.


----------



## tim (Nov 12, 2007)

thetimeshareguy said:


> Yes, let's keep chatting at the thread over there. But I'd like to hear from Tim about whether he's pleased with what he can see and get using points instead of weeks.



About a year ago, I planned a 2 week vacation in British Columbia, Canada using RCI Points for a 2007 summer vacation.  This was my first use of RCI Points.  We stayed 3 nights each at 4 different resorts and it turned out pretty good.  So, I would say I was happy with the use of RCI points.  However, lately, I haven't seen much that interests me.  Indeed, I am probably a bit disappointed in the use of RCI points for resorts.  I think if I didn't have to travel during my kids' vacations and didn't need a 2 bedroom unit, then RCI points would work better for me.  I now seem to be using RCI Points with point partners as my cost per point is extremely low.  So, I recently got a airline ticket to Mexico and booked a couple of rooms at a hotel in Florence, Italy for next summers vacation.


----------



## atlanticwatergate (Nov 30, 2007)

*Leasing Points*

Has anybody used the Leasing guy below ?? Any recomendations ???





RCI does not allow their RCI Points members to "Sell" or "Rent" Points to their Points Membership (other than RCI themselves). Since the State of California allows 3 Year Right-to-Use Real Estate Timeshare Leases, we have adopted this program to aid the RCI Points Members in more efficient management of Vacation Plans and PROTECTION to you in the event of Unfavorable OR Favorable CHANGES in the timeshare exchange service industry. 


WITH THIS RTU LEASE YOU HAVE THE OPTION EVERY 3 YEARS TO RENEW FOR ANOTHER 3 YEARS FOR JUST $99.00 - ($33.00/YEAR )
IF, at the end of any three year period, you decide that you believe that the points program is not in your best interest - simply do not renew the lease or pay your maintenance fees.


The Right-To-Use Point Increments Available:

13,000 Points - .0114/Point - GREAT ENTRY LEVEL FOR Points For Deposit (Annual MF - $148.20 for 13,000 Points)
43,500 Points - .0096/Point (Annual MF - $417.60 for 43,500 Points)
63,000 Points - .0091/Point (Annual MF - $573.30 for 63,000 Points)
83,000 Points - .0086/Point (Annual MF - $713.80 for 83,000 Points) 
104,000 Points - Discontinued

NEW POINTS MEMBERSHIPS for RCI NEW Point s Members AND Existing Weeks Members - $224.00
(Existing WEEKS members will get $124.00 CREDIT towards future annual dues.


ONE TIME ADMINISTRATIVE AND CLOSING COSTS - $299.00


If you have questions, do not hesitate to call Bill at 913.927.5778 or E-Mail Bill:
bill_riney@yahoo.com 

BONUS
-A member at Club Trinidad has a 
REVOLUTIONARY NEW CONCEPT 
called
Adopt-A-Week

As a RTU member or Weeks Owner, you are entitled to the following:

- You have the right to reserve a week(s) other than weeks 1-11 and 51-52 by paying the WEEKS MAINTENANCE FEE. 
Studio - $340.00, One BR - $390.00 or Two BR - $470.00.
With this week you have several options:
- Vacation at Club Trinidad.
- TRADE the week through our own Exchange Company (CT EXCHANGE).

Call Edna - have her search for a week - When she finds a week you will ONLY THEN pay the Adopt-A-Week Maintenance Fee and the $75.00 EXCHANGE FEE.


----------

